# Is this a good finger bow?



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

HI BHTGdogs 

what is the ATA and cam configuration.

Mick UK


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

Around 42 inches and wheels.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

That seems to have all the bases covered what's the bracing height? If it's generous it looks like you got your self a finger shooter. Have fun.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

At that ATA it should be fine:darkbeer:


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

The brace heigth is 9 inches.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Good finger bow*

If you can shoot it then it's a great finger bow, plenty of ATA and brace height.. Good luck


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

With 9 inch brace even better but it wont be very fast:darkbeer:


----------

